# What coach have you tried and would recommend?



## Daniel Boone

I think many could use the names of a good coach to seek.
DB

Terry Wunderdale- Illinois
Dan Hart in Alabama for judging and 3d archery.
Terry Strickland I have heard good things about.
Mike Cooper and Micheal Braden both in Texas.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## FitaX10

I have used Michael Braden in Texas and he is a great instructor. And you dont have to shoot a finger triger either  Just kidding Mike! Really good at all aspects of target shooting from Oly. recurve to compound open. Highly recommended.
Chris


----------



## TimZim

A fella by the name Randy Rutledge.(Coached Mary Hamm Zorn and Nancy Zorn) He gave me the tools to work with 12 years ago. Went to Tim Strictland 8 years ago for more of the mental aspected of archery and picked up some form polishing from him.

Tim Zimmerman


----------



## drtnshtr

I am not a pro but I have went to Larry Wise a few times and highly recommend him...He is the man when it comes to back tension and can get you into a very repeatable routine.


----------



## Brown Hornet

GRIV will do one on one or group coaching as well....

I also think but am not sure that Cousins may also still be doing some coaching.


----------



## JAVI

George Dixon (hunter54) is doing a little coaching in Magnolia Arkansas... http://www.georgedixon.net/


----------



## worthington-8

went to a "bernie" class,,dude got more hot air than a blast furnace,,messed me up for about 2 years


----------



## Pro1

*Coaches*

AWWWW Brown Hornet Dude...:wink:

My personal Favorite...Terry Wunderle...Pro1


----------



## completepassthru

a friend of mine les wynn of waynesville, n.c. has coached levi morgan for years. he won 3 world championships as a teenager and won shooter of the year in 2007 at the age of 20 years old. if your familiar with professional archers you will know levi morgan. he won the the first big shoot in florida to start off 2008. i think he will be at the top for a long time. les wynn is also a master coach. i know he is a personal friend of larry wise also. if you want some contact info pm me.


----------



## Acesarcher

Go and see Terry, your shooting will improve almost over night. I was a low 590's high 580's vegas shooter and he took me to the 98-99-600 range. He is unreal.


----------



## treeman65

JAVI said:


> George Dixon (hunter54) is doing a little coaching in Magnolia Arkansas... http://www.georgedixon.net/


 I cant imagine that.
I have taken Bernies class if you weed thru there is alot of good there.I am planning on talking to Les Winn and hopefully working something out.


----------



## JAVI

treeman65 said:


> I cant imagine that.
> I have taken Bernies class if you weed thru there is alot of good there.I am planning on talking to Les Winn and hopefully working something out.



Les Winn is a top coach and well worth the time spent.

George has a wealth of knowledge accured from many years of shooting and winning tournaments. And he has put together a great indoor and outdoor training and tournament site.


----------



## ahawk19

*coaches*

Dan Hart. I liked the guy. He helped my game out quite a bit...have not had experience with anyone else though.


----------



## A Harbison

I see Les Wynne mentioined a few times here. Another recomendation for him. Very knowledgable, good communicator and teacher.


----------



## azhunter

Give this one a try. Frank and Becky are top notch people.
http://www.frankpearson.com/


----------



## CHAMPION2

Attended a George Ryals IV seminar this weekend. It was awesome. George is a class act and great instructor. 




Brown Hornet said:


> GRIV will do one on one or group coaching as well....
> 
> I also think but am not sure that Cousins may also still be doing some coaching.


----------



## deer16pt

*Wunderle*

Just finished up a session with Terry this weekend. I can not provide you with score improvements yet as I want to practice his advice before I really shoot for score. I will tell you this Mr and Mrs Wunderle are magnificent people. Good values and Just fine people with a great passion for what he enjoys "WHITETAIL HUNTING AND ARCHERY".
Now for the Archery- My reason for visiting Terry was my inability to hold steady on the X ring. Unlike golf lessons I have taken -- his form changes seem to feel much better than my 30 years of practiced archery form. Immediately the X ring became a steady fixture. I thought this was physically impossible for me and it occiurred so easily in just the first 30 minutes. With the exception of 1 form change everything felt more natural and logical. The one change which hasn't felt natural sounded very logical. I will implement it but may take more effort on my part. Unlike another coach I chatted with Terry was easy to speak with and understand. He'll tell you he has no ego but anyone who has as many Pope's as him has an ego it's just in camo. He is my whitetail idol. 
I was relaxed and really enjoyed the entire expierience. I would reccomend him without question.

One piece of advice is to speak to the coach before you meet with him/her. Have realistic expectations and enjoy the day. It was a day in archery I will never forget.
Good Luck.


----------



## 60X

I have taken seminars from quite a few coaches or instructors over the years. I've picked up something from everyone of them. While there are a few that I wouldn't pay to see I feel that if you pick up one thing to improve your game it was worth it. My two favs were probably alexander krilov and Griv. If you're ever at Vegas don't pass up the free seminars there. This year the wildes and dave cousins shared some good info.


----------



## Guest

Les Wynn in waynesville n.c. Les great guy....

Dan Hart in Alabama

also... Dee Wilde....would be a good one !

I've been known to help folks out from time to time, but thats top secret government information:zip:


----------



## LHpanther

Gotta give a nod to my coach Javi. If you have the opportunity to work with him, you'll come away with some amazing information useful tools.


----------



## MoBuzzCut

*Springfield, Mo area*

I would recomend Tim Holthaus ( bigtim on here).
He is my daughters coach and is great.


----------



## Brad HT

Any good coaches someone might recommend in the western chicagoland area?? I could use some coaching to get better......?


----------



## target1

I use two

Tim Atwood
MJ Rogers


----------



## Canuck

Anyone have contact information for Terry Wunderle?


----------



## Brad HT

Canuck said:


> Anyone have contact information for Terry Wunderle?


Im pretty sure he is in Illinois, and I hear pretty pricey too.... Check out his ad in the NFAA Archery Magazine, His phone number is in there....

As much as id like to spend a day with ANYONE with the last name of Wunderle, I cant afford it..


----------



## TimZim

I don't know if Randy Rutledge is still doing it or not, but there is no one better in are area.

Tim Zimmerman


----------



## field14

The two below are former professional educators, thus they operate with a "lesson plan" that is educationally sound and goal-oriented, including "objectives" and a sense of order. There is always a means provided for you to measure your success and a rhyme and reason of what they are trying to accomplish

Terry Wunderle, without a doubt. (former science teacher)

Larry Wise (former math teacher)

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## murk_man2001

3DMountaineer(AKA Robert Brookman)here in N.C,I worked for him for 2 1/2 years.In that time indirectly wasnt trying to teach me a thing,at first my pride got in the way,Once I was able to swallow the pride and started listening to him and following his advice......WOW my game picked up nicely.

Now if I can just get my yardage on,we might have something.
Robert is an EXELLENT coach,teacher,friend...
So if your looking for a coach here in N.C(Advance area)look him up!!!!!
YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Limey

I had a 1-1 session with John Dudley last year, to try and learn some good habbits after switching to release.

John is an excellent coach and next time he is in the UK I will go back for more as I learnt loads.

Larry Wise is coming to the UK in a couple of weeks and I have booked in for a 2 day group session. So I can give feedback on Larry in 3 weeks time... I expect this to be very good.


----------



## EGriggs

I have worked with a few different people over the years, but the two that I feel have helped me the most were George Champman and Tim Strickland. 

I had the opportunity to see George on a few different occasions not too long after I started shooting. The first time he made a few few suttle suggestions and every time after that he basically just told me that I had the tools to get where I wanted and I just needed to keep doing what I was doing. This was before I had started shooting pro and him telling me this at that point in my career was crucial for me because I knew George had worked with several of the top archers and he knew what it took. That really helped to give me that confidence to keep aspiring to make the move to the next level. I still talk to George on occasion and every time I do I leave that conversation feeling better about my archery game than I did before. George is back to coaching full time and it would be hard to find anyone who knows more about archery than George. 

I started working with Tim in 2002 after having had a good bit of success as a professional and feeling like I had hit a rut. We made no form changes whatsoever, but Tim completely changed the way I think about shooting and got me back on track. I finished the year in 2002 very strong and 2003 was one of my best years ever shooting pro. I TRY (key word) to incorporate everything I learned from him still today. Tim's coaching style may not be for everyone because he will flat out tell you how it is. For me, I need this in a coach. If I'm going to part with some good money for advice I want to hear what they need to say, good or bad. I think a lot of people go to a coach to fix some of there shooting problems, but take offense when they're told something they don't want to hear. So if you're looking for someone to blow a little sunshine at ya and tell you how awesome you are, look for someone else. If you want to see someone who will completely change your way of thinking and give it to you straight, see if Tim has any openings in one of his classes. 

There are a lot of great coaches out there and I think they all have something to offer regardless of your experience level.


----------



## baldmountain

Actually, the nice guy just above this post, (EGriggs), was the coach I went to see. We spent a lot of time talking about theory and ideas. I'm an engineer. I need to work things out from and engineering point of view so talking ideas and theory really helped me a lot. At the time I was figuring out that I was a recurve archer rather than a compound archer, but all the proper basics about alignment he taught me carried over to recurve archery.

Hi Eric, how are things going?


----------



## lane preston

*coach*

my vote goes to terry wunderle. like the style eric was talking about, terry will tell you like it is. he is an easy person to talk to and makes learning very easy and enjoyable. the best money i have spent in archery in my 23 years of shooting. more and more coaches are charging more than terry is charging now.


----------



## Guest

Michael Bradens DVD is awesome too... I would love to be coached by him.... but we live to far apart.....


----------



## kkromer

Mike Braden is a great coach, he's the most recent I've seen, though it's been a few years. My game has stayed up because of our last session. I've also spent a good bit of time with George Chapman and he really took me from just flinging arrows at targets to getting competative on a state and regional level. If you're shooting 3-d haveing someone help you with distance is a good thing as well I've spent time with Gene Curry to help with that.

Bottom line if you spend time with a good coach, listen, and apply what they teach you, you will become a better archer.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I'm surprised no one mentioned Larry Wise. I've worked with him and Terry both. Great stuff!


----------



## promod1385

When looking at a coach how much should i expect to spend? 

I have heard the Ragsdales live close to me and some of the people i shoot with say they are really the only coaches in the MN/WI area worth talking to. Anyone know how to get ahold of them or have anything to say about them?


----------



## Gajbird

*dan hart*

Dan hart was a great experience for me a one on one weekend. We sat in his house, shot in hsi back yard, and finally went to the 3D range for judging practice. He is a good coach all around.


----------



## Kevin H

Anyone with contact info for Dan Hart and Mike Braden?


----------



## CutTheLoop

kkromer said:


> Mike Braden is a great coach, he's the most recent I've seen, though it's been a few years. My game has stayed up because of our last session. I've also spent a good bit of time with George Chapman and he really took me from just flinging arrows at targets to getting competative on a state and regional level. If you're shooting 3-d haveing someone help you with distance is a good thing as well I've spent time with *Gene Curry* to help with that.
> 
> Bottom line if you spend time with a good coach, listen, and apply what they teach you, you will become a better archer.



Small world.

Geno is my coach, good friend and neighbor.
He's the reason I got back into archery. It's nice to know help is only a lawn away.:wink:

Have heard lots of good stuuf about Mike javi Cooper too. 
After a few sessions, he'll even let you toss one of his bows.


----------



## JAVI

FOBsKILL said:


> Small world.
> 
> Geno is my coach, good friend and neighbor.
> He's the reason I got back into archery. It's nice to know help is only a lawn away.:wink:
> 
> Have heard lots of good stuuf about Mike javi Cooper too.
> After a few sessions, he'll even let you toss one of his bows.


New rule... all trainees must wear and use a sling at all times...:wink:


----------



## Geo22

Kevin H said:


> Anyone with contact info for Dan Hart and Mike Braden?


Michael can be reached on ArcheryTalk...just pm him at MichaelB or you can go to his website at www.michaelbradenarchery.com and send him an email. 

I think he is the best coach out there...and while I admit to being biased, just look at the facts: three of his students have won (multiple) national championships, one student won Vegas, and several have won multiple state titles as well as ASA shoots. You need email him soon because his monthly dance card fills up fast!!


----------



## bdca

I am currently working with Alexander Kirilov. He is a master coach, not a great archer who also coaches.

This afternoon he was taking one of his students to the airport, on her way to Beijing and has worked with many top compund archers during his career.

He doesn't coach a lot of compound archers except for PSE shooter school, which is a pity since he is as good with compunds as he is with recurves.

I moved to Tucson to be able to work with Alexander on a weekly basis.

Cya!


----------



## Blue X

*Whats the money on that?*



bdca said:


> I am currently working with Alexander Kirilov. He is a master coach, not a great archer who also coaches.
> 
> This afternoon he was taking one of his students to the airport, on her way to Beijing and has worked with many top compund archers during his career.
> 
> He doesn't coach a lot of compound archers except for PSE shooter school, which is a pity since he is as good with compunds as he is with recurves.
> 
> I moved to Tucson to be able to work with Alexander on a weekly basis.
> 
> Cya!


I am sure your getting your moneys worth. 
What is the cost for Mr. Kirilov's coaching sessions? How does he break the price down?
Blue X


----------



## shooter82

does anyone know any coaches in the ketucky area that are good


----------



## Jim C

People I can vouch for-based on personal experience

1) Terry Wunderle-as good a person in archery as there is-excellent coach, He has worked with my wife and one of my former students. His focus on the mechanical while shooting I think is ideal for finger or recurve shooters

2) Tim Strickland-his aiming philosophy is more like Len Cardinale's then what I advocate but I spent a weekend with Tim and Shirley and it was worth the money. 

3) Bernie Pellerite. Bernie gets grief from alot of people. However, I believe what he teaches is fundamentally sound and makes sense if you take the time to understand what he says. I have never seen Bernie say anything that was wrong. There are some issues that have schools of competing thought such as the "aim hard" school versus the subconscious aiming advocates. Your personality might like one or the other better 


4) Don Rabska-probably not applicable to compound pros, Assistant United States Olympic Coach Don Rabska is one of the true coaching experts in the country. He also has an enthusiastic positive outlook that makes the sport fun. ONe of my favorite people in the entire world.

5) Tom DeBerry of Cleveland. Not well known but this man is a fountain of archery knowledge and alot of the "newest and bestest" stuff he was talking about years ago.

I also note there are lots of really good coaches who for one reason or another don't have a big national reputation but are top of the line-these include people like Columbus Coach Manning Baumgartner, Toledo's Pat Murphy and Matt Cleland, Dee Falks in Tennessee, Linda Beck in Minnesota, the Hensley's in South Carolina etc,

My best advice is talk to some of their students


----------



## Jim C

shooter82 said:


> does anyone know any coaches in the ketucky area that are good


the US archery site does not list any current coaches in KY. There was a level IV there named Shaller or something like that a few years ago. There are a couple really good ones in Tennessee though Like Dee Falks.


----------



## JayMc

Jim C said:


> the US archery site does not list any current coaches in KY. There was a level IV there named Shaller or something like that a few years ago. There are a couple really good ones in Tennessee though Like Dee Falks.


I second the nod for Dee. He's really helped me over the last year.


----------



## Gary Lee Head

*coach*

I went to Terry Wunderlee and it was a big help.He is always only a phone call away when I need help.


----------



## Gary Lee Head

deer16pt said:


> Just finished up a session with Terry this weekend. I can not provide you with score improvements yet as I want to practice his advice before I really shoot for score. I will tell you this Mr and Mrs Wunderle are magnificent people. Good values and Just fine people with a great passion for what he enjoys "WHITETAIL HUNTING AND ARCHERY".
> Now for the Archery- My reason for visiting Terry was my inability to hold steady on the X ring. Unlike golf lessons I have taken -- his form changes seem to feel much better than my 30 years of practiced archery form. Immediately the X ring became a steady fixture. I thought this was physically impossible for me and it occiurred so easily in just the first 30 minutes. With the exception of 1 form change everything felt more natural and logical. The one change which hasn't felt natural sounded very logical. I will implement it but may take more effort on my part. Unlike another coach I chatted with Terry was easy to speak with and understand. He'll tell you he has no ego but anyone who has as many Pope's as him has an ego it's just in camo. He is my whitetail idol.
> I was relaxed and really enjoyed the entire expierience. I would reccomend him without question.
> 
> One piece of advice is to speak to the coach before you meet with him/her. Have realistic expectations and enjoy the day. It was a day in archery I will never forget.
> Good Luck.


 He's the man


----------



## DLJ

*Larry Wise*

Just done a 2 day Larry Wise - Core Archery seminar and it was worth every penny.

Larry is a great communicator and taught back tension to all of us very easily.

it was interesting to see one or two thumb release shooters struggle with the BT release because they were pulling hard with their arm instead of using the back muscles.

After a couple of days practicing my shooting is smoother than ever. Lets just hope the scores follow suit!

You can't go wrong with Larry and I'd like the opportunity to get a day with him individually.

hth

Dean


----------



## HOYT68

*coach*

Junior Thomas of Tenn. he has taught me alot on judging yardage and making the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlosii

I too am interested in the cost of a coaching session(s).
If anyone wants to respond but not post it on the thread, please PM me.
Thanks...this old dog needs all the help he can get!


----------



## hoody123

field14 said:


> The two below are former professional educators, thus they operate with a "lesson plan" that is educationally sound and goal-oriented, including "objectives" and a sense of order. There is always a means provided for you to measure your success and a rhyme and reason of what they are trying to accomplish
> 
> Terry Wunderle, without a doubt. (former science teacher)
> 
> Larry Wise *(former math teacher)*
> 
> field14:wink::tongue:


Math teachers rule!


----------



## m923

I just got home from a session with Terry Wunderle. What a fantastic investment in my archery future! I learned more in one day to improve my shooting than I have in all my years of trail and error. I am confident now that I will exceed my goals as an archer thanks to Mr. Wunderle!


----------



## outback jack

Does anyone have any contact info. for the coaches that were mentioned in Tennessee?


----------



## treeman65

JAVI said:


> George Dixon (hunter54) is doing a little coaching in Magnolia Arkansas... http://www.georgedixon.net/


 You could not pay me to go to him.


----------

